# finally...



## Hogwash (Apr 20, 2015)

After spending every weekend for the past month scouting and striking out trying to find some flounder, I finally had some success last night. Started around 12am wading, and found the biggest one in about 6 inches of water. Smallest one was 14 1/2 in, largest was about 19 in. As a recent transplant from the nothern midwest, These are the first flounder I have ever gigged. I saw a ton of small flounder as well, probably in the 6-8 in range. Although I was happy to dragging three dead, bleeding fish on a stringer behind me, I'd be lying if I said it didn't make me a little bit nervous.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

That's some fine eating, sir. Nice fishies.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Glad your perseverance paid off! Now..... where was it?!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice...........you are now officially hooked....or maybe it should be gigged....lol

Great job you are now part of the brotherhood.


----------



## Hogwash (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks guys, I grew up spearing northern pike through the ice back in Michigan, but I was stationary and you throw the spear. I was pretty excited when I found out about this flounder gigging and stalking em in the water.

Do flounder hold up okay in the freezer?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! & yes they are fine to freeze.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice spread for table fare!
thanks for sharing.
gig 'em up.


----------



## Florida (Aug 11, 2012)

Very nice !!


----------

